# One more reason why I don't respect my husband...



## Avalon (Jul 5, 2011)

Gah! Just one more thing to add to the long list of why I don't want to stay with my husband. I don't necessarily need a response or answers, but just need to vent. I've posted before about how apathetic my husband is, especially toward the people who SHOULD matter the most to him. 

Our daughter had minor surgery yesterday morning under general anesthesia. She's in pain, she's swollen, she had been throwing up and couldn't keep any food or water down, much less her medications. So last night my husband comes up to me and says he's going to bed, and could we have sex before he goes to sleep? 

Ummm...... I'm busy taking care of OUR daughter who is puking and in pain and recovering from surgery, and he wants me to walk away from her and go have sex so he can get a good night's sleep? Seriously???? What am I supposed to say to *OUR* 16-year old: "Excuse me, I have to go take care of your father's sexual needs, so could you please stop throwing up for half an hour?" 

OK, done venting. I'm just completely blown away by the way this man is unable to understand how others are feeling, much less caring about his own children! 

Am I way out of line by being astounded at this?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

No, I don't think your feelings are wrong at all.

Why are you staying with this man?


----------



## anonymiss (Jul 20, 2011)

He is really out of touch with reality.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. That makes you feel in the mood, no?


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

Hmmmm, I would have given him a sex toy and said "Knock yourself out"!, I have more important things to attend to.

This man seems to have ONE priority .... HIM!


----------

